# .410 for waterfowl?



## tumblweedkilla (Feb 26, 2015)

I was wondering if anyones kids have use a .410 for waterfowl and how it worked out. I'm curious for my son,he is 10 and is wanting to go on the youth hunt, but is not comfortable with his 20 gauge.thanks in advance.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Not many pellets in a .410 shell, I wouldn't trust one for waterfowl unless you were letting them land in the dekes and then head shooting them. If you can get your hands on a 20 gauge autoloader with a good recoil pad that might be a better option.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Is his 20 ga. a single shot? I know some of those pack a much bigger punch than pumps or autos? I made that mistake with my oldest daughter and she was scared to shoot the thing. Heck I don't like to shoot it.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I learned to shoot ducks from a 410 single shot full choke


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

A youth single shot has more recoil than most 12ga autos. 
I made a mistake of trying one of my kid. Once I shot it a 20 semiauto was soon in her hands


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Bax* said:


> I learned to shoot ducks from a 410 single shot full choke


Yeah but Bax that was when we could still use lead shot.....right?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

tumblweedkilla said:


> I was wondering if anyones kids have use a .410 for waterfowl and how it worked out. I'm curious for my son,he is 10 and is wanting to go on the youth hunt, but is not comfortable with his 20 gauge.thanks in advance.


OK here is my 2 cents worth. A few years ago my grandson was in the same boat. He was scared to shoot his 20 gauge pump. Finally my son and I took him to Lee Kay and got him to shoot some clay pigeons. First thing I did was put a limbsaver recoil pad on his 20 then I put on a kids shooting vest that had more padding. After he busted his first clay pigeon he was eager to shoot more. He ended up shooting 2 1/2 boxes of shells that day. Personally that 20 gauge youth pump kicked more than my 12 gauge semi autos.....but it was a youth gun that fit him. He outgrew that gun after two seasons and has been shooting a 12 gauge since he turned 11. The first year with the 12 I had him shoot 2 3/4 inch shells, the next year he graduated up to 3" shells.

Now here is the rest of the story. When my brother and me were growing up my dad had us use an old 12 gauge single shot. That thing would almost put us on the ground when you pulled the trigger. After the 2nd year of him doing that my grandpa got mad at my dad and told him to either buy us real guns or he would. My dad told him to go ahead. So at the ripe age of 9 years old (my brother was 11), we came home from school one day before duck season started to each see a brand spanking new Remington model 1100 in 16 gauge sitting on each of our beds courtesy of grandpa. We both still have those guns and they're not for sale. I've used it all my life and it's killed hundreds of ducks.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

So I had my doubts about .410 shotguns when a buddy told me that is what he was going to have his son use on his first ever opener. Well I was proven wrong really fast when he dumped ducks left and right with that gun. It will get the job done when they are over the decoys. 

He is now 3 years older and shooting a 20 gauge. 

Just my 2 cents after witnessing what the little gun can do. 

fnf


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Just like with any gun, know your limits and stay within them. Take the .410 out, pattern it with different shells and with different chokes, see what shoots best, and then have a blast (no pun intended) with your son on the youth waterfowl hunt!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I personally think that getting a young hunter a .410 and expecting him to knock down ducks is a long shot. While they do work if you have enough time to practice and learn its limits I would much rather give them a 20 ga at least. Then they have more shot out of the barrel with a little further range along with better success even over decoys. 

Not to mention trying to find steel .410 loads.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

LostLouisianian said:


> Yeah but Bax that was when we could still use lead shot.....right?


 Surprisingly, no.

I shot 3" steel #2s. The only requirement was that it be a smaller duck like a teal and no pass shooting. I had to shoot when feet were down.

It definitely did the job. But it also had its limits.

I actually hunted with the 410 as my only shotgun until my early 20s. And I still carry it when hunting grouse!

Someday I hope to pass it along to my kids.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I know guys that shoot swans with .410's.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Fowlmouth said:


> I know guys that shoot swans with .410's.


Why don't you just one-up me? :mrgreen:

That proof that you just need to have the necessary skill behind the tool 8)


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

See if you can get your hands on a sweet little 28.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

One of the first ducks I ever killed as a youth was a Canvasback at "waytodamnfar" distance with my trusty ole .410 double. It was epic, had the whole peanut gallery behind me to witness it. :mrgreen:


-DallanC


----------



## tumblweedkilla (Feb 26, 2015)

Thank you guys for your input, any suggestions on fairly cheap 20 gauge autos or preference on them.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

What do you consider fairly cheap


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

tumblweedkilla said:


> Thank you guys for your input, any suggestions on fairly cheap 20 gauge autos or preference on them.


Weatherby SA-08!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

tumblweedkilla said:


> Thank you guys for your input, any suggestions on fairly cheap 20 gauge autos or preference on them.


If you are talking cheap Walmart has autos that start in the $250 range. (can't remember brand) 
Others that would be on the inexpensive side would be Escort, Tristar, Hatsan and a bunch of other Turkish made guns.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Watch the sales at Cabela's, Sportsman's, and other sporting goods dealers. With bird season getting into full swing they should be having sales very close.


----------



## waterfowlwhacker (Aug 13, 2016)

Utah gun exchange! Legal site to buy or sell used guns.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

waterfowlwhacker said:


> Utah gun exchange! Legal site to buy or sell used guns.


That **** website has cost me more money. I need to delete it off my favorites list.


----------



## waterfowlwhacker (Aug 13, 2016)

I'm lucky enough to have a gun junky grandpa who collects builds and seems to know everything I can ask about guns. Usually I'll take him with me, I've bought two guns off of here and ended up with great deals on great guns.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

Earlier this year I sold a single shot .410 and some steel and hevi shot to go with it. My oldest is now 13 and shooting a 12 gauge this year. My two 11 year olds are shooting 20's. Im not a huge fan of the .410, although my son started hunting waterfowl at the age of 9. It killed several ducks. I will not lie, its a short range gun. The biggest limitation is the effective range of #6 steel (which is about 30 yards under ideal conditions). That gun worked well with #6 hevi shot! it killed a couple nice red heads at FB.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I have a pretty high grade 28/.410 combo O/U. Never have shot the .410 barrel set, probably never will. I think 20 gauge is the way to go, with 2 3/4" shells. The .410 is for experts, or park ducks. I use 20 gauge almost exclusively for waterfowl now. You might as well start where you're going to end up.


----------



## Ghunter200* (Jul 24, 2016)

Benelli nova youth model is a superb 20 gauge, and is only around 300 bucks and you definently get your money's worth and it does not kick as bad as a single shot 410


----------



## tumblweedkilla (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks I'll have to look into the youth super nova and some others.thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

It's been stated previously but it is my personal opinion that a .410 is too small for ducks. I remember my dad telling me he had a friend who hunted exclusively with a .410 and killed a lot of ducks, but he was also a naturally superb shotgun shooter and that was back in the days of lead shot. A .410 with steel shot is putting yourself at a huge disadvantage.

As has also been previously stated, a 20 gauge is a perfect alternative for younger shooters. Less recoil, generally less weight, and enough knock down power for any kind of waterfowl within appropriate ranges.

My personal recommendation would be a Winchester SXP Black Shadow. Cabela's has them for $350 and I'm sure if you did a little looking around you could find one closer to $300. My dad purchased one for me when I was 16 (back then it was called a Winchester Model 1300) to replace my POS Mossberg pump. I've had that gun for 10+ years now and never had a single issue with it. They're FAST for pump guns.


----------

